# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Chekhov's quotation

## 007

Help me with the translation of Chekhov's quotation, please:
"В человеке всё должно быть прекрасно: и лицо, и одежда, и душа, и мысли "
My version: "Everything must be beautiful (sublime?) in a person: his face, and his cloths, and his soul, and his thoughts"  
Is it OK? Or it sounds awkward? Your version then, please.

----------


## chaika

Help with the translation of a quote from Chekhov. 
Во-первых надо иметь в виду, что вы не дали контекста, так что перевод может бы неправильный. Моя попытка-- 
In a man [person] everything must be beautiful -- face, clothes, soul, and thoughts.

----------


## MikeM

> Во-первых надо иметь в виду, что вы не дали контекста, так что перевод может бы неправильный

 Какой ещё контекст нужен к ЭТОЙ цитате из Чехова?

----------


## 007

> Help with the translation of a quote from Chekhov. 
> Во-первых надо иметь в виду, что вы не дали контекста, так что перевод может бы неправильный.  
> In a man [person] everything must be beautiful -- face, clothes, soul, and thoughts.

 Actualy, I don't know the context - we use it as aphorism, so the meaning may depend on what you want to say with it. Usually, it's used to say that it is not enough to be handsome/pretty and well-dressed; one should have kind soul (heart?) and wise thoughts to be a worth person. 
But one can use this statement to say that it is not enough to be kind and wise; you have to dress well and take care after your face if you want people respect you   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by chaika  Во-первых надо иметь в виду, что вы не дали контекста, так что перевод может бы неправильный   Какой ещё контекст нужен к ЭТОЙ цитате из Чехова?

 Вместо контекста я переделаю фразу: Лицо, одежда, душа и мысли у человека должны быть прекрасны.

----------


## 007

> Originally Posted by MikeM        Originally Posted by chaika  Во-первых надо иметь в виду, что вы не дали контекста, так что перевод может бы неправильный   Какой ещё контекст нужен к ЭТОЙ цитате из Чехова?   Вместо контекста я переделаю фразу: Лицо, одежда, душа и мысли у человека должны быть прекрасны.

  А с какой целью Вы переделали фразу? Мне кажется в цитате важна конструкция "и..., и..., и..., и....".

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Chuvak        Originally Posted by MikeM        Originally Posted by chaika  Во-первых надо иметь в виду, что вы не дали контекста, так что перевод может бы неправильный   Какой ещё контекст нужен к ЭТОЙ цитате из Чехова?   Вместо контекста я переделаю фразу: Лицо, одежда, душа и мысли у человека должны быть прекрасны.    А с какой целью Вы переделали фразу? Мне кажется в цитате важна конструкция "и..., и..., и..., и....".

 Не, ну чел сомневался праильно ли он перевел, типа контекста ему мало, ну я и решил фразу эквивалентом заменить, чтобы ему понятнее было вот и все  :: 
В цитате конечно важна эта конструкция, но она большого то смысла не имеет и в конечном счете мой вариант и орининал идентичны по смыслу.

----------


## Ramil

Я слышал такую переделку:
В человечке всё должно быть прекрасненько: и личико, и одежонка, и душонка и мыслишки  ::  
Интересно с такой окраской это можно на английский перевести?

----------

